# Flying into Guadalajara with two large dogs.



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I am getting so much conflicting information from the airlines so I thought I would ask if anyone has done it. 

Do I have to hire a broker? Do you have to arrive before 3:00 to get them through customs? Is it better to fly into Mexico City and make the day long drive just to get them through customs easier? 

I have to be out of my home here on the 14 of July which is a Friday but the only flight United makes into Guadalajara on a big enough plane to bring both of them where they get in before 3:00 is on a Tuesday. There is a flight that gets at 8:00 but no one can give me a direct answer on customs being closed. The United guy told me just now to call the Latin dog people but then couldn't tell me who Latin dog people were.

Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Okiegirl said:


> I am getting so much conflicting information from the airlines so I thought I would ask if anyone has done it.
> 
> Do I have to hire a broker? Do you have to arrive before 3:00 to get them through customs? Is it better to fly into Mexico City and make the day long drive just to get them through customs easier?
> 
> ...


Most airlines won't put dogs in cargo from May until November due to heat on the ground. Better check that out first 
J


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you read or even seen the new regulations ( May,23, 2017 ) for bring pets in to Mexico now?
Here is an informative article describing the process, good luck...

Bringing Your Pet into Mexico: New 2017 Laws are Being Enforced!


----------

